# Hayat benim, istediğimi yaparım!



## MissPrudish

Ok to be honest what i've actually read was something like: 

"hyt bnm,Istedigimi Yaparım!"

but I assumed maybe these were the whole words

Perhaps a turk can help me with the translation of this sentence...Thanks.


----------



## mansio

This is what I understand as a beginner in Turkish: hayat benim (or hayatim) = my love, my darling
istedigimi = what i want
yaparim = I do, I'll do
"Darling, I do what i want (or as I like)"

If  istedigimi is istedigini then the sentence becomes: "Darling, I do what you want" or "I'll do what you want".
(It has to be checked by a Turkish-speaking person)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It can be simply translated into English as *That's my life, I do what I want.*

So, mansio, note that it says 'Hayat benim' and it cannot be used to mean 'my darling' but it can mean 'my life' 

Hope that helps


----------



## MissPrudish

many thanks for this!


----------



## mansio

Chazzwozzer

Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Anytime.  Good luck with your studies, guys.


----------

